# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  My results with rogaine over 3 months (with pics)

## Ramazan

Ok to all those who have lost their hope, there is still hope, so stop bitchin, and start doing somethign about your hairloss before it's too late... I started shedding like crazy at the age of 17. At the time i had reached 19-20 my hair was thinner than before, but it was only noticeable by me. At teh age of 21 i started fraking out, as i was on my wat to saying hello to a bald scalp. So i started using rogaine again (yes i stopped at some point and didn't use it correctly), and this time i started using it 2 times a day. What helped me a lot was that i got myself a buzzcut while for 2 months so that i could apply the rogaine more easly, and it helped a lot. see at the pics. Prior to rogaine my hair was noticeably thin even when it was long, but now it's thick as hell!  :Big Grin: 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/2506p.jpg/ (25-06-12)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/210/2307k.jpg/ (23-07-12)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/0210dl.jpg/ (today, 02-10-12) - my hair isn't that long on this picture actually. It only around 1 inch at max! 

BTW: ALL PICS TAKEN WITH BLITZ AT CLOSE RANGE!

So start a treatment before it get's too late! Good luck to everyone!  :Smile: 

I will try to find some pics from when my hair had teh same length as now, so you guys can get an idea of the progress, but seriously it looked ****e up back then even if it was 2 inches long!  :Frown:

----------


## 1Aristotle

Looks like the treatment is working well for you. Such it was the case with me, got a full head of VERY thick hair with 0 signs of balding, after using Rogaine for about 6-8 months only to see it all go away and some within the following 2 years. 

My advice. Stick to your treatment. Don't change anything if your current regimen is working OTHER THAN adding Propecia. I wish i would have done that at the time i had a full head of thick long healthy hair.

Good luck!

----------


## 1Aristotle

Out of curiosity, what kind of Rogaine are you using? Foam or liquid? 2% or 5%?

----------


## gutted

> Ok to all those who have lost their hope, there is still hope, so stop bitchin, and start doing somethign about your hairloss before it's too late... I started shedding like crazy at the age of 17. At the time i had reached 19-20 my hair was thinner than before, but it was only noticeable by me. At teh age of 21 i started fraking out, as i was on my wat to saying hello to a bald scalp. So i started using rogaine again (yes i stopped at some point and didn't use it correctly), and this time i started using it 2 times a day. What helped me a lot was that i got myself a buzzcut while for 2 months so that i could apply the rogaine more easly, and it helped a lot. see at the pics. Prior to rogaine my hair was noticeably thin even when it was long, but now it's thick as hell! 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/2506p.jpg/ (25-06-12)
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/210/2307k.jpg/ (23-07-12)
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/0210dl.jpg/ (today, 02-10-12) - my hair isn't that long on this picture actually. It only around 1 inch at max! 
> 
> BTW: ALL PICS TAKEN WITH BLITZ AT CLOSE RANGE!
> ...


 
minox results in potent results WHEN used *without* fin. great results.

----------


## BigThinker

> Ok to all those who have lost their hope, there is still hope, so stop bitchin, and start doing somethign about your hairloss before it's too late... I started shedding like crazy at the age of 17. At the time i had reached 19-20 my hair was thinner than before, but it was only noticeable by me. At teh age of 21 i started fraking out, as i was on my wat to saying hello to a bald scalp. So i started using rogaine again (yes i stopped at some point and didn't use it correctly), and this time i started using it 2 times a day. What helped me a lot was that i got myself a buzzcut while for 2 months so that i could apply the rogaine more easly, and it helped a lot. see at the pics. Prior to rogaine my hair was noticeably thin even when it was long, but now it's thick as hell! 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/2506p.jpg/ (25-06-12)
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/210/2307k.jpg/ (23-07-12)
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/0210dl.jpg/ (today, 02-10-12) - my hair isn't that long on this picture actually. It only around 1 inch at max! 
> 
> BTW: ALL PICS TAKEN WITH BLITZ AT CLOSE RANGE!
> ...


 That's awesome man.

----------


## BigThinker

> minox results in potent results WHEN used *without* fin. great results.


 So you advocate against using the big three?

----------


## gutted

> So you advocate against using the big three?


 without a doubt in my mind, the fin interacts with the minox.

niz 1% may be ok though, although the mode of action here is AR blocking. And i advise against any sort of dht blocking that upsets androgen balance.

----------


## dex89

That's really amazing results, wish it work well on the temples.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

If this is minox only it makes me really reconsider using it.

----------


## Person

those pictures are irrelevant.

Keep the hair buzzed to the same length in each picture. your hair looks better because it is longer.

----------


## Marshmalo

> those pictures are irrelevant.
> 
> Keep the hair buzzed to the same length in each picture. your hair looks better because it is longer.


 This.

I don't expect the OP to buzz his hair simply to prove his point but its impossible to make a comparison unless we're seeing the hair in exactly the same situation. In the third pic the hair is longer and has been brushed forward, creating an illusion of thicker hair, I know this because I do it to my own hair to covering up how thin it is.

----------


## Ramazan

> Out of curiosity, what kind of Rogaine are you using? Foam or liquid? 2% or 5%?


 Liquid 5 %  :Smile:

----------


## Ramazan

> If this is minox only it makes me really reconsider using it.


 It ONLY minox! I don't plan on usin propecia atm.

----------


## Manu84

> This.
> 
> I don't expect the OP to buzz his hair simply to prove his point but its impossible to make a comparison unless we're seeing the hair in exactly the same situation. In the third pic the hair is longer and has been brushed forward, creating an illusion of thicker hair, I know this because I do it to my own hair to covering up how thin it is.


 What you don't take into account is that in some cases (dunno about OP) that growth you mention just doesn't happen unless you use Minox.

----------

